# Jack training Peron- random pictures



## jodief100 (Sep 13, 2014)

WE got these pups at the Bluegrass Performance Invitational Sale.  They came from a goat farm in Virginia.  There were 8 pups in the litter and we couldn't choose between these two so we got them both.

This is Peron





The first night, he wasn't so sure about the flash.




He likes to sit and watch




This is Zorya




She likes to explore





It is hard to get pictures because she has to check out the camera.


 

Puppy wrestling!


----------



## Archer (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful pups.

Look like they will be a handful.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 24, 2014)

I am in love!!


----------



## Womwotai (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm envious - that is the breed I ultimately want to get.  Beautiful pups - congratulations!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 24, 2014)

adorable!

How does Jake like them?


----------



## nanne16 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweet, sweet, sweet pups?


----------



## LeviS (Sep 25, 2014)

So fluffy!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2014)

they are beautiful.  that is a breed i have been reading about lately.  my sister just brought one home from iowa.  gook luck with them.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 14, 2014)

Zorya and Peron are really growing. They can't get through the fence anymore. They are spending more time exploring independently, which is a good thing.  I have photos in my phone but I can't figure out how to get them here.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 14, 2014)

Beautiful pups


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 23, 2014)

Puppies are 12 weeks old now.  Coming along fine.  I have them out in the field with Snows and Jack.  Zorya follows Snowey everywhere.  She goes up and jumps up to her face then lies down in front of her and rolls on her back.  Peron likes Jack, they hang out together, watching.  The pups are spending more time apart, which is good.  I feed them all at once and then spend 20 minutes trying to keep them out of each other's bowls.  Why is it that none of them want what is in their own bowl?  I need to come up with a better system.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

They are adorable! 
We feed all 5 of the pyrs together in 2 troughs.
Can they just share out of one big feeder?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 23, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2014)

What good looking pups! Love the update!


----------



## kinder (Oct 23, 2014)

O.M.G.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 23, 2014)

Just adorable!!   Lucky you are.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 24, 2014)

beautiful babies


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 24, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> They are adorable!
> We feed all 5 of the pyrs together in 2 troughs.
> Can they just share out of one big feeder?



The puppies share a bowl.  Snows and Jack will not share so they get their own.  Well, Jack will share but Snows won't.  The problem is the puppies are supposed to get puppy food and the big dogs are supposed to get big dog food. 

Last night Zorya was so cute.  Jack jumped up and ran over tot he edge of the field to bark at a deer in the woods.  He stood in his "4 paws down in charge" position and let out his big, deep "WOOF".  Zorya ran over with him, stood right next to him, struck the same pose and let out her biggest, mightiest "woof" which was little, high pitched puppy bark.  I took pictures but it was too dark. 

The pups are really starting to mimic the older dogs now.  I think when I separate the herd in a few weeks I will put one pup and one adult dog in each group and see how that goes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 24, 2014)

That is the cutest! I can hear that puppy woof!

The mailman dropped a package to us so he was at the end of the drive and I walked down. Amy was already in the front field and there were no goats out there but I did see puppy Chunk come running. He stood there so focused barking his deep man man bark. I know it was because I had walked down there. Chunk is highly protective of me. 
This group of pups is definitely more advanced, I know it is because they have been with the parent stock for so long.
Who will you put with Snow and who with Jack?


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 30, 2014)

We will put Zorya with Snows and Peron with Jack for now.  The pups chased off a deer all on their own yesterday.  We heard the puppy barking and watch a big doe burst out of the woods from where they are. 

Here is Peron, watching and waiting. 





Zorya, ready to go....




Puppy Wrestling!  They got collars for the first time Sunday and spent all day trying to pull them off each other.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 30, 2014)

Your pups are beautiful and so brave chasing off the deer already 

Please be careful with the collars. When my BCs were about that age they were wrestling just like that and one got her collar over the canine teeth of her sister and then somehow managed to twist and turn and get choked. If we had not been there and had quick access to some penny cutters she would have died. Her eyes were rolling back in her head and her tongue was turning blue. It was horrifying and they have not worn collars sense then unless were are going on a trip somewhere. Do they make break away collars for dogs, I just never bought any, but always meant to.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 30, 2014)

Awww!  

They look so smart and big doggy like!
Glad you are sharing them growing up with us!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 8, 2014)

They are getting bigger.  Peron is on the last set of holes on his collar.  We bought them bigger ones and will need them soon.  Peron had a pivotal moment yesterday.  The goats were out, I was moving fence and was too lazy to take them to the barn.  They won't go far and the neighbor enjoys them.  She gives them fruit loops.  I was watching Peron, he has always stayed in the field and had to be moved from place to place but today he left with the goats.   Well they were up the hill at my neighbor's place when Peron comes running around from the back of her house barking.  The goats all perked up, got into their group and ran down the hill.  Peron was following behind moving them away from the "danger".  Which turned out to be the neighbor's lab.  Jack knows that dog is "safe" but Peron doesn't and he was perfect in his first challenge.  

Peron:




Zorya:


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2014)

good boy!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2014)

Doesn't that make you so proud? Well done! Well done! And they are both so pretty!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 8, 2014)

Makes you feel like a proud mom. What a good dog


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 8, 2014)

Good boy! 

They do make ya feel proud!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 10, 2014)

I can't take much credit.  All I have taught them is "no", "come", "stay" and "lets go".  Jack is doing all of the guarding instruction.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 11, 2014)

Good boy!  I love how they just know what to do.  They are both beautiful by the way.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

I had to move both pups out to the field with Jack.  The momma goats were very aggressive about keeping puppies away from their new babies so Peron was staying outside in the snow and mud because he was too afraid to go in the maternity barn.  Both he and Zorya are doing great with the ones who do not have kids on them.  Peron has learned how to bring goats from one field to another.  Last week I opened the fence and told Jack to "take them home" (bring them back to the barn).  When they came down the road, Peron was out in the lead and Jack was following behind the herd.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

A picture would have been great!
How old is Jack now?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 4, 2015)

Im sorry, what breed are these gorgeous pups?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

Southern- Jack was 3 years old in November. I didn't have my camera with me but I thought the same thing.  Zorya is coming along a little slower.  She is ADHD dog.  

Sweetened- The pups are Karakachans.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 4, 2015)

they are growing like weeds and peron is such a brave smart boy.  my ds's karakachen ( i never know if I'm spelling that right) is about the same age as your babies and is also doing great with his goats.  sadly to say tho we came home from a trip to wally yesterday he had killed his first chicken.  this is her first lgd and she was freaked out,  i assured her that that was natural for lgd's, not something you like but totally correctable.   with patience and correction they get past it.   time will tell  how well his chicken spanking goes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> Zorya is coming along a little slower.  She is ADHD dog.



Toby has been slower than Chunk and Elisa... they are 8 months oops 8 and a half months now. We will see how he does. We have 2 does up for kidding in the next few days... he is guarding well, a little oafish and more playful than the other two. The other two are just serious all the time. But this usually means he will end up being a great baby goat daddy! Going to try keeping them apart. Too much to do kidding with 3 pups at once especially when Badger is so possessive of the babies.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 6, 2015)

They're growing up so fast.  Really beautiful dogs!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 9, 2015)

None of my dogs bother the chickens.  They live in the barn with the goats and are just "there".  I think the dogs just see them as part of the scenery.  Zorya did try to play with some of my turkins but Prince Phillip let her know that was not acceptable.  Snowy will on rare occasions go after a bird but when I intervene it is always a bird with some kind of issue, sick or injured.  So Snowy will "cull" the flock so I have to watch out for any that are showing signs. 

Peron always tries to eat out of Jack's bowl and Jack gives a little growl.  Last night I gave all the dogs some freezer burnt hamburger I thawed out.  Peron tried to eat out of Jack's bowl and he gave a large growl, then reached out with his HUGE paws and swatted Peron to the ground.  He then proceeded to eat with his paw still on Peron's head. 

Peron is always convinced someone else's bowl has better stuff than his.  As you can see below.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2015)

Love that! We have had that with the paw on head thing too. I always find it comical.
They are growing so nicely!
Out of the two who is lead dog?
My Chunk has become lead over Badger now. But they work well together no hostility no fighting for position. Chunk is so chill.
I am with you... they all grow up together with the chickens. Most don't mess with them til around 7 months but it is never to kill just something amusing.
Some of ours have never even looked at a chicken funny, some think 6 am time to entertain myself with that delaware or some other white chicken... 
The Toli's however...ugh ... they are just difficult with chickens. Don't know what I'm gonna do with 10 pups.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> The Toli's however...ugh ... they are just difficult with chickens. Don't know what I'm gonna do with 10 pups.



Easy! They could become TEXANS!!


----------



## Onyx (Apr 15, 2015)

These look like amazing dogs.  I wish they existed here but I have never seen any breeders in Canada


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 16, 2015)

The pups are getting so huge!  They are out in the front field with Snowy right now.  Snowy doesn't like them, she is too old and grouchy to play.  I will need to do the annual shave down here soon.  I am not looking forward to it.    Vet was over yesterday, says everyone is healthy and great! 

This is Zorya, she is such a beautiful baby.





And Jack-on duty as always.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2015)

Always love to see the dogs!

Isn't it great to watch them grow up.
Just love everything about that process!


----------

